# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > سوال: راهنمایی درمورد یادگیری الکترونیک .

## hidden_man

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت استاتید محترم . یه سوال داشتم اینکه آیا برای برنامه نویسی میکروکنترولرها چقدر آگاهی نسبت به الکترونیک آنالوگ و دیجیتال نیاز هست . آیا مستقیم میشه رفت سراغ الکترونیک دیجیتال و برنامه نویسی میکرو یا اینکه نه ؟ ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

برای شروع کار می توانی بری سراغ چیز ساده ای مثل Arduino، اما جلوتر بری یک آگاهی پایه از الکترونیک مورد نیازت خواهد بود.

----------

